
Ask HN: Which are the best resources to document efficiently your projects? - julbaxter
At work we are using Confluence and GitHub.
What to put in Confluence and what to put in GitHub?
When to use GitHub wiki vs checked-in documentation?
How to deal with information vs knowledge?
How to avoid outdated documentation?
======
austincheney
Put business details in confluence and the technical in Github.

Business details:

* Product purpose - What it does.

* Business justification - Much money it generates or saves the company.

* Product Owner

* Business alignments/dependencies

Technical stuff:

* Describe what the product actually does, as opposed to what it claims to do.

* List all build and installation steps.

* Document how to run tests.

* Document technical requirements and business flow through the application.

* Try to autogenerate the areas of documentation that are most likely to go out of date. I wrote a build step in my Node.js app that does this so I don't have to manually maintain a good portion of the documentation.

